# 2013 Athens Judgement!!



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

That looks awsome!!!!!


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

You are one spoiled archer. LOL. looks good my freind


----------



## bsuewell (Jan 12, 2007)

Sweet string!


----------



## bsuewell (Jan 12, 2007)

*Here's another one!*

My new toy! Man it shoots


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

bsuewell said:


> My new toy! Man it shoots


Good looking toy Jason. Will we see it tomorrow. See you tomorow. I have a set of cams for u.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Love how the "blades" are different color really sets off a great looking bow!!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Ohhhhhh....that top one looks A-MAZ-ING!


----------



## shadan51 (Jan 30, 2009)

Sweet looking bow!!!


----------



## perdieu2011 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks guys!!! They are shooting as good as they look too!! Thought you all would like a peak! :argue: <---- me and ewell at the team shoot today judging targets....lol......good shooting partner


----------



## bsuewell (Jan 12, 2007)

Is it a hyena or javelina? Ha!


----------



## perdieu2011 (May 16, 2011)

bsuewell said:


> Is it a hyena or javelina? Ha!


lol......ya no doubt....had me worried!!!


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

47 up......really???


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

You good with that?


----------



## bsuewell (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm good with that


----------



## perdieu2011 (May 16, 2011)

couple 13s were involved! :wink:


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Yeah, they kicked some ass tonight! Great shooting guys!!


----------



## perdieu2011 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks Ray......we had a blast!! First time at tri state archery.......great place to shoot!


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Yeah it was a blast. I'm ready for some outdoor 3D now. Cree Lake's 1st shoot is next Saturday


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

you guys definitly did some awesome shooting today. Also tri state archery is a good place to shoot had fun today. Outdoor series looks to be even better


----------



## perdieu2011 (May 16, 2011)

right on......we will have to make it to some outdoor over there.......we will b in alabama next saturday though! hopefully tearing it up in asa as well


----------



## ibo73503 (Nov 26, 2009)

I had the pleasure of seeing that 47 up first hand. It was a very fun time shooting with you two, great shooting.


----------



## perdieu2011 (May 16, 2011)

ibo73503 said:


> I had the pleasure of seeing that 47 up first hand. It was a very fun time shooting with you two, great shooting.


Thanks a lot.......took us a few targets to get settled down but we got it together!! we had fun shooting with you guys as well.......


----------



## bsuewell (Jan 12, 2007)

Was fun shootin with u guys as well!


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

I don't care who you are that is some awesome shooting right there. Great shooting guys.


----------



## perdieu2011 (May 16, 2011)

IRISH_11 said:


> I don't care who you are that is some awesome shooting right there. Great shooting guys.


 Thanks Irish!!!


----------



## perdieu2011 (May 16, 2011)

ttt


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

Great shooting guys and I'm glad everyone had fun. We have some awesome places to shoot the outdoor events!!!! See you at bass and bucks for the first shoot.
Thanks,
Bob Baird


----------

